# maths tutor



## laboosh1 (Jul 11, 2010)

We have just arrived and I need a maths tutor for my children this summer. They are year 9 and year 11. British curriculum.
Can anyone suggest where to start?
thank you


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Try SOS Math S.O.S. Math 
It contains pretty much everything and was very helpful in university days... even more than some professors in explaining some concepts.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Supermarket notice boards and Gulf News classified ads. Or ask at the school if there's anyone there to ask.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bonk said:


> Supermarket notice boards and Gulf News classified ads. Or ask at the school if there's anyone there to ask.


And the classifieds section of this forum. A tutor is advertising, although she does not do Maths.
-


----------

